# DMV casting... (DC, MD, VA)



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm thinking by Saturday all the madness should be over here in the DMV. I thinking of casting in DC, anyone wanna meet me.. Gotta step up my game this year.


I wouldn't mind meeting mid week also..


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea. I would like to cast but but all of my rods are currently in VA beach. Depending on the weather I may be in Va beach to fish or I may be in the DC area.
If I am in the DC area with no rods, I may come out to meet some other casters and maybe throw some on others peoples rods. I will let you know.

John


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Thurs, Fri and Saturday look good. I'll be at Keniworth. I am sure Charlie and Earl will be there
Bob S


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bob I can be there thurs, and Saturday... Thursday I can be there at 3pm


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll see you there Thursday at 3. Hopefully Charlie and Earl will be there.
Bob


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool... I"ll bring my student hat..... LOL


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to watch you guys in action if I am in the area ,where does this happen 

9rock


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

9 rock
Kenilworth Park. Take 295 to Nanny Helen Burroughs AVE. If you are going south the park entrance is to your right as you leave 295. If you are going north take NHB exit and turn left under bridge.
Bob


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Robert Sales said:


> 9 rock
> Kenilworth Park. Take 295 to Nanny Helen Burroughs AVE. If you are going south the park entrance is to your right as you leave 295. If you are going north take NHB exit and turn left under bridge.
> Bob


cool if I get in that area I will slide by, wont have much time if I do but would like to see you guys do some casting 



9rock


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

9 Rock.. Come on out...


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Bob, I should be able to make it this week. We'll all keep in touch with the board so everyone knows when. 

John I always have plenty of rods with me and you are welcome to cast them. 

About the entrance to Kennelworth. The last few times I was there from the south, i had to go on north to the next exit and make an easy u turn and get into the park from the north as construction had the Burroughs ave exit closed. 

Kwm: Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

tomorrow look like it's going to be 45 degrees.. I'll be there for sure.. I hope you all show up


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> 9 Rock.. Come on out...


it is not looking good I have a job in balto. that I am trying to get done and our contractor is dragging his feet on early days I come down around the beltway and stop to shoot some pool in beltsville before for picking my daughter up from day care. if it is a early day I would just skip the pool and slide by. but judging by todays perfomance its not likely if not thanks for the invite anyway . 

ps

I like your vidio



9rock


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry guys, I will not be able to make it. I am stuck at work in OC, maybe next time. Thanks for offering to let me use cast your rods PL, I very much appreciate it. Hope you all have a good time.

John


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok guys I'll be leaving work @ 2pm... If you guys wana back out let me know before 2pm.. thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I won't make it today but I certainly will take the ride on a weekend to make a day of it.

Keep up with the public notices; hopefully the weather will cooperate soon for a little stretch. I know I'm chomping at the bit to cast!

See ya guys soon!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ended up meeting the guys in SE, and had a ball. Bob S, Charlie P, Earl B, and Earl's buddy. Earl gave me some pointers, and I could instantly see a difference... See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Sgt Slough
Hope you can get down one Saturday or Sunday. We'll start getting those 40+ degree days more often pretty soon now. I'll let you know when I'm at my daughters in Marlton and we'll give it a go.
Bob


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Earl, Charlie, Jimmy and Kwasi
Great casting today. See you tomorrow and Saturday same place.
Bob


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Robert Sales said:


> Sgt Slough
> Hope you can get down one Saturday or Sunday. We'll start getting those 40+ degree days more often pretty soon now. I'll let you know when I'm at my daughters in Marlton and we'll give it a go.
> Bob


Definitely Bob!

I'll PM you my cell#

Sounds good!


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sarge, just noticed that from NE Philly. Father Judge/Geo Washington HS/Temple then I moved to Harrisburg area in 1981. Still get down your way to visit daughter and family out in Plymouth Meeting. Brother still lives down near Bridge and Pratt. Maybe we could get some casters together for a day down your way. I'd drive down to cast and do the family thing. As well there's a spot or two around here with plenty of room and I sure could use some pointers.


----------

